# What happens when fall protection is not provided



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

https://www.remodeling.hw.net/busin...years-in-prison-for-ignoring-safety-hazards_o

*Ohio Roofer Sentenced to Three Years in Prison for Ignoring Safety Hazards*

The contractor pleaded guilty to involuntary manslaughter of an employee who was working without fall protection.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

In other news comp rates in Ohio rise by 1%


----------



## Ken360 (Sep 7, 2019)

That could easily be most any other Ohio residential roofing company. Very few provide fall gear (let alone training on it), and most of these companies evade paying into BWC by using 1099 workers. Paying your workers as 1099 contractors does not release you from liability for their safety, and in fact the government will likely still consider them "employees" for tax/BWC reasons.


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

if GCs can be fined for subs violations I don't see how a 1099 "employee" gets you off the hook


----------



## vanasselaw (Oct 8, 2019)

There is a list of common OSHA violations with failures in providing fall protection on construction sites as one of the most frequent violations. Here's the full list: https://vanasselaw.com/what-are-the-10-most-frequently-violated-osha-standards/.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

...


----------



## NJ Contractor (Nov 12, 2016)

Ken360 said:


> That could easily be most any other Ohio residential roofing company. Very few provide fall gear (let alone training on it)...


Same here in New Jersey. I have never seen a roofer wearing fall gear while working on a house.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Wore a harness once. Didn’t Ike it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

NYgutterguy said:


> Wore a harness once. Didn’t Ike it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a big fan of them , but if it means me staying on the roof or not I am wearing one.


----------

